# Ibanez 2013: The 6 string version.



## ZEBOV (Jan 20, 2013)

The other Ibanez 2013 thread doesn't being up any 6 stringers, so here's this thread. Anyone know anything about the 6 stringers they're coming out with?
Since Ibanez is going to release an RGD2127FX, I've been looking to see if they'll release an RGD2120FX, but I haven't had any results. In fact, Google doesn't turn up any results at all when I search for it. This post might now be the only thing that shows up on Google when you search for RGD2120FX.
Enjoy the thread!


----------



## Swyse (Jan 20, 2013)

RG3250 is coming in white.
There is a new iceman, the IC500. Its the same as the 7 string minus a string.
The RG450 comes in a grey, its ghastly.
The RG550XH 30 fret is coming here too, its sparkly red.
Don't think we'll be getting the asking alexandria signatures in the US, but who knows.
The 6 string iron labels come in black and white.


----------



## gunch (Jan 21, 2013)

All I want to know about are the Artists


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

Rg440v please.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 21, 2013)

Hoping for some upgrades/improvements to the Artist Series. I have an ARZ800 and I am hoping for some top options, pickups or something. A RGA6 of some sort as well.

Not getting anything through Google but, maybe there are things yet to be revealed.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

IN...


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm interested to see how the 30-fretter turns out. I almost bought the MIJ expensive one but realized it was not worth that much to me. A cheaper one could be very fun. Meedley Meedley Meeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 21, 2013)

played an iron label rg today and evern though the setup was terrible(i liteally came right out of the box from transit) it played great with a proper setup they can compete with prestiges easily


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 21, 2013)

Is the 30 fretter coming stateside? I really want one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> Is the 30 fretter coming stateside? I really want one.



Yup. It was on musiciansfriend for a few hours. Was listed for around $600


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 22, 2013)

lol
https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d...74,d.aWM&fp=99bbb1d5e9938d35&biw=1280&bih=678


----------



## irondavidson (Jan 22, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> lol
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d...74,d.aWM&fp=99bbb1d5e9938d35&biw=1280&bih=678



Nice one!


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bring back the old Gibralter bridge like on the mbm and rga121.... Then I'm in.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 23, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> lol
> https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbo=d...74,d.aWM&fp=99bbb1d5e9938d35&biw=1280&bih=678





irondavidson said:


> Nice one!



I guess there is definitely NOT going to be an RGD2120FX this year. Bummer. I'm getting the 7 anyways, but I want it as a 6 too.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 23, 2013)

If that white 3520 had the fret inlays on the top/dotted vs the sharks, I'd be interested


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 24, 2013)

Seriously? This thread is dead?


----------



## Swyse (Jan 24, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> Seriously? This thread is dead?



AT premium ~$1300 







Satch premium ~$1400 






JS2410 ~$2200 






JCRG613 J custom ~$4500 










S5470f ~$1900






RG3520ZE ~$1800










RG950QM ~$1050













RG3250MZ ~$1800





RGIR20FE ~$600









S70FD ~$700





RG421QM ~$400









RG421 ~$300


----------



## Swyse (Jan 24, 2013)

RG470FM ~$500









S571DXQM ~$500









S420 ~$500





RG550XH ~$600





RG450M ~$400









RG450DX ~$400










I think this is all for 6 strings. May see the Ben Bruce and Cameron Liddell sigs in the US, but not confimed.


----------



## Miek (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought there were going to be RGs with synchronizr trems?


----------



## Swyse (Jan 24, 2013)

Miek said:


> I thought there were going to be RGs with synchronizr trems?



Could be asian areas only. The source for those lives in singapore. I haven't seen a mention of them anywhere else.

Edit: actually they were in the Euro catalog as well. Who knows if they will be US bound though.


----------



## Miek (Jan 24, 2013)

fug


----------



## Swyse (Jan 24, 2013)

Miek said:


> fug



Just looked at pics from namm, confirmed not coming to the US in this batch atleast. You could always import one I guess.

On the bright side, The new noodles sig, and both the asking alexandria sigs are at namm and should be available for $700ish for the noodles and $500ish for the asking alexandria sigs.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 24, 2013)

I wish they would make a 7 string version of that RG3250MZ. The desert yellow and flourescent orange ones were awesome.


----------



## jwade (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been primarily a 7 player for so long that in terms of 6 strings, it has been a while since I've thought about getting anything other than SGs or Les Pauls but god DAMN do I have a ridiculously strong impulse to get one of the RG3250s


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jan 24, 2013)

The S70FD looks like everything I want in a guitar, except for that damn middle pickup.


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2013)

Wonder where they got the numbering system for the Iron Labels to be "RGIR"? 

RG Iron Rabel maybe?


----------



## Whammy (Jan 24, 2013)

jwade said:


> I've been primarily a 7 player for so long that in terms of 6 strings, it has been a while since I've thought about getting anything other than SGs or Les Pauls but god DAMN do I have a ridiculously strong impulse to get one of the RG3250s



Oh shit they do this in white!
Yet another guitar added to the ever growing list of things to buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Swyse said:


> Just looked at pics from namm, confirmed not coming to the US in this batch atleast. You could always import one I guess.



Fak u Ibanez.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Am I really the only one who doesn't like the edge zeros?????

@presitges: meh. 

@premiums: I don't want another premium, see above 

The JS and AT are too much (like the vai jem premium) and I wanted a Satch 1000ish, not the 2400ish for a premium.


----------



## arcadia fades (Jan 24, 2013)

have ibanez just decided to bin the RGA series??? I'm not seeing any new rga's yet...


----------



## Whammy (Jan 24, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> have ibanez just decided to bin the RGA series??? I'm not seeing any new rga's yet...



There seems to be even less in the new European catalog compared to what's on their web page at the moment.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> Am I really the only one who doesn't like the edge zeros?????
> 
> @presitges: meh.
> 
> ...



Ibanez JS100 Joe Satriani Model Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Er, doesn't that have an edge III and not dimarzios? What I wanted was a premium that was a good price point to the 1000 with nice frets (well, most premiums are)

The jem has the edge and dimarzios. So does the 2400 copy (or so it looks)


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh sweet jesus... that blue RG950qm. I wish we'd get the RG350qm here in america


----------



## Lirtle (Jan 24, 2013)

That 30 fretter and that price. Might have to get one.


----------



## s4tch (Jan 25, 2013)

Besides the Timmons premium, that's a cool one, too. It seems like a sig, based on the FR, with different switch placement, and with INF pickups (so that must be Indo-made, too).

EDIT: I just looked what's behind the guitar, LOL. It's called BBM1, Ben Bruce signature, I've never heard of the guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

That union jack graphic still kills it for me. If it didn't have it, I'd be all over it, but I prefer the regular FR320.


----------



## Spiff (Jan 25, 2013)

deathbyguitar said:


> The S70FD looks like everything I want in a guitar, except for that damn middle pickup.


What's wrong with it? I'm really curious about this model, since I've got an RGA42 today and they seem very similar apart from the pickups.


----------



## arcadia fades (Jan 25, 2013)

asking alexandria sig models??? seriously ibanez? dafuq is wrong with you


----------



## Whammy (Jan 25, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> asking alexandria sig models??? seriously ibanez? dafuq is wrong with you



I see this the same as the on going Noodles (The Offspring) sig guitar


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Whammy said:


> I see this the same as the on going Noodles (The Offspring) sig guitar



But The Offspring has be around longer.

Asking Alexandria is one of those trendy replaceable every 2 years kind of band. The only people who will buy this sig will be emo fanboys and possibly normal people who don't want to be associated with AA but like that sig.


----------



## Swyse (Jan 25, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> But The Offspring has be around longer.
> 
> Asking Alexandria is one of those trendy replaceable every 2 years kind of band. The only people who will buy this sig will be emo fanboys and possibly normal people who don't want to be associated with AA but like that sig.



I think the only people buying it are going to be the parents of the kids. They are lower end guitars at $500 new so they are marketed at people with a relatively small budget.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 25, 2013)

Asking Alexandria...really? Get that stupid arse uk flag off your guitar. If the uk was so lovely to AA, they wouldn't need to pollute the US's airwaves with their chugga chugga - octave - chug crap all the time. Lame guitar, lame band...I am not even sure that dude can play which should be a per-requisit to getting a signature guitar. 15 minutes of fame guitar is worthless in another year.
-Brent


----------



## deathbyguitar (Jan 25, 2013)

Spiff said:


> What's wrong with it? I'm really curious about this model, since I've got an RGA42 today and they seem very similar apart from the pickups.



I've owned several guitars with the HSS configuration and have never once used the middle pickup. I recently bought an S421 (you can see my review of it on youtube) thinking it was gonna be my dream guitar, only to find out how horrible Ibanez's quality control is and how painfully wide the Wizard III is. Seems I can't ever get what I want


----------



## WillDfx (Jan 25, 2013)

I was REALLY hoping to see the PGM401 with a vintage style trem this year. The one Paul had made with the new Ibanez Locking Tuners look saweet!! Well I mean it would look the same I suppose, but still sweet!!!


----------



## Bigfan (Jan 25, 2013)

ITT: people bitching about artists they don't like. Imagine that.

Can we keep this on topic please, such as some actual NAMM pics?


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 26, 2013)

I like that signature one, I like the color 

(the twins!!!!!, and Max)


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 26, 2013)

I actually like the graphic on the Ben Bruce model. I'm in no way an AA fan, but does it seem like a decent guitar to me? Yeah. I'll probably get it to use as a beater guitar. Seems good enough.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 26, 2013)

btw, the ben bruce does seem to have a selector where a normal RG/FR has one, or is that just a reflection?


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh....... I just noticed the sly UJ in the finish! I thought it was just a reflection at first. Well, the twins will suffice then.


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Jan 26, 2013)

I wonder what will happen to the premium series.


----------



## Whitestrat (Jan 29, 2013)

I so want the orange JS2410!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 29, 2013)

Predictably I would like an RG550XH - they're about £400 over here.......


----------



## ExtendedRange (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll die before I see the day they release a prestige without a trem.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Feb 3, 2013)

http://images.guitarcenter.com/products/optionLarge/Ibanez/DV016_Jpg_Large_1352132364756_A.jpg


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2013)

ExtendedRange said:


> I'll die before I see the day they release a prestige without a trem.


----------



## Dooky (Feb 4, 2013)

ExtendedRange said:


> I'll die before I see the day they release a prestige without a trem.


Ibanez RG3521 with Tight R bridge.


----------



## jl-austin (Feb 6, 2013)

You know what is sad, out of all the guitars they released this year the two I really like are the two new colors for the RG450 (maple). Those are DIRT cheap guitars. I am probably going to order the gray one, I already have a full set of white Dimarzio's to throw in it.


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 9, 2013)

Played this bad boy yesterday at GC and fell hard for it to the point that I nearly traded my RGA7 for it (until common sense kicked in). However, I do see this as a future purchase along with a SD combo of a Custom/59 to go in the guitar...


----------

